# New puppy on board



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is Axel, born Aug 2nd, and now happily living in Houston. He's watching the kids play soccer in this picture.
He's adjusting very well to his new home, and is a ton of fun to be around! 
He sleeps from 10 pm to 7 am in his crate without trouble, and loves to play around with us and the kids all day. 
Looking forward to learning and sharing stories on this board.


----------



## doublemocha (Aug 28, 2012)

He's lovely, very handsome. I hope you and the family are having lots of fun with your new addition


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

congrats on Axel, a good strong name.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!! Axel is sooo cute! I love his wrinkly forehead!! What a doll... Don't you feel lucky?? ;D ;D


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Definitely lucky!
He needs a strong name to live up to his parents pedigree


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He's a cutie.
We seem to be getting more V's in the Houston area.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big Roo Roo Roo welcome to Axel from Ozkar, Zsa Zsa and Astro


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks again!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy says hello, you have a real handsome little fellow there.....all the very best.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to you and Axel, he's beautiful. My Vizsla Bella was born on 2nd August 2009 and I have Layla who was born 14th August 2012, so she is 12 days younger than Axel. Layla does not sleep those sort of hours, so you are very lucky!


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Bellababy said:


> Hi and welcome to you and Axel, he's beautiful. My Vizsla Bella was born on 2nd August 2009 and I have Layla who was born 14th August 2012, so she is 12 days younger than Axel. Layla does not sleep those sort of hours, so you are very lucky!


Your Vs have great names.
I put Axel in his crate with a kong and toys at 9:45 pm last night, and he whimpered for 15 seconds then played a bit before going to sleep. He heard me at 6:45 am this am and let me know he was awake, and had another great night.
The only tricky thing has been avoiding an occasional accident inside when he plays for over 45 minutes without taking a potty break.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Cute puppy and good name!

Hopefully he will live up to it better than our dog! We named him hercules (h/herk for short) and he is the biggest wimp known to mankind. Even scared of cats


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I have a new puppy too, Baxter was born on 11th August, so similar age.

He is doing well with toilet training, crate training and basic commands but we are having a nightmare with him play biting and jumping and grabbing at clothes. I think he must be teething a lot at the moment as he is really chewing on his toys. He is also off his food. He has never been a big eater but has always eating some of his food but now is just not interested at all.

He seems to get hungry at tea time and eats a good amount but I would have thought he would be desperate for food at breakfast. Going to see how he is at lunch time then call the vet if still not eating.

Hope your puppy is still settling well


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi there I am new to the site so not sure how to use so here goes. We have an eight week old v male, he is just adorable, crate trained him and he is happy and takes himself off during day, however not getting to grips with toilet training he does it anywhere and everywhere. I am hoping it will be easier when he gets his second jab. He bites too bites my nose, my friend told me to growl at him any ideas. thanks


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Debsy

Great going with Crate training! 

I spoke to the trainer I am seeing about the biting and jumping and she said to ignore it and stop playing and walk away if he doesn't get the message. She said if it gets too bad to put him calmly in his crate and give him time out and he will soon get the message that play biting means time alone. I have read other posts on here too and someone used to walk out the door and close it and return in a couple of mins and each time te puppy bit do the same. I suppose it's the same thing, they learn its unacceptable and gets them time on their own. I am trying to really praise Baxter when he stops and licks. Also I was told by trainer to stop him doing it to children to let them feed him now and then. He doesn't bite me as much as them so she thinks we need to show him the pecking order. Apparently puppies don't bite their mum as much as their litter mates. 

Hope this helps. Let me know I you get any other tips to try.


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

He's growing fast!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

He's GORGEOUS!!

Our V was also born on August 2nd! Wonder if they're from the same litter?! (Ours is from Fairchild WI)??


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, Axel is from Fairchild WI as well.. Mira's Vs (Colt x Nika)
You have his brother or sister, that's so cool!
Please post a pic; dying to see it!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow!! We do have his brother (Mr Blue).. we're in CT! This is Watson!


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Watson is awesome!!
Axel was Mr yellow. 
Would be fun to find where all the other ones ended up!


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Axel is growing fast...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Just wanted to reply to say what handsome dogs!

Also, my boy (Jasper) is also from Mira V's, though he'll be 2 in January. His sire was TBone and his dam was Rasta. So he's not directly related to your dogs, but he's an "uncle" of sorts. 

Good luck with your boys! This forum is an excellent resource.


----------



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

Welcome aboard. These Vizslas will change the way you look at dogs. They are very unique.


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

redrover said:


> Just wanted to reply to say what handsome dogs!
> 
> Also, my boy (Jasper) is also from Mira V's, though he'll be 2 in January. His sire was TBone and his dam was Rasta. So he's not directly related to your dogs, but he's an "uncle" of sorts.
> 
> Good luck with your boys! This forum is an excellent resource.


Thanks!!
Could you please post a pic of uncle Jasper?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Of course! Here are a few. In one he was being adorable after we woke up. In another it's one of the only pictures I have of where you can really see all of him, and it's not blurry. And finally, a more recent one where he's wearing one of my old hoodies because he was cold. It fits him really well. So now I can say my dog and I wear the same size!


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Jasper looks great! He reminds me of TBone's pictures as well.
Does he get to sleep in a real bed? Lucky dog..


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

He does, spoiled brat. We didn't start out that way, but I gave in eventually. He even gets to go under the covers (turns out he's a HUGE blanket hog).


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone else burp their puppy?
I pat Axel on his tummy when he takes a mid-feeding break and he burps. Kinda fun ;D


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha, I do not burp Oquirrh, but occassionally he will burp on his own and I always give him a look like  It sounds like he's going to burp up his whole dinner.


----------

